

Ask HN: What is unique about your company's culture? - bugsbunny123

Tell us things which are unique about your company&#x27;s culture.
======
patrickfl
Good question. I don't work at a company with a lot of culture so I'll
refrain. I'd like to see answers to this from the same company, but the CEO's
perspective vs a mid level workers perspective.

------
throwaway985
A complete and total disregard for coworker's personal space and privacy.

------
Gustomaximus
There is a genuine push to help people become more charitable. Every company I
have worked for previously says they will support this or that, but it's not
really that important and more PR or nice HR policy. Where I am now it is
almost compulsory to pick and support a cause on company time each year, this
being done in a good way...as 'almost compulsory' might come across as a bit
heavy but it isn't that at all.

------
Jeremy1026
Nothing. We pretend that we are special or different. But at the end of the
day, we have a beer fridge and a pool table. An open office plan where its
always noisy.

------
monkcoder
We're all kids on the inside. Some show it more than others, but there is that
underlying inquisitive heart and mind that each possess to create some of the
most beautiful love of science that I've ever seen.

------
jacob9706
I'm a mid-level developer at my company and work alongside the company co-
founder, who after 21 years is still deeply involved and active. The best part
is he still thinks fart jokes are awesome.

